# Ausweispflicht bei Prepaid



## Carsten03 (27 Juni 2017)

Weiss jemand wie es jetzt abläuft mit der Ausweiprüfung für Prepaidkarten bei Lidl Aldi & Co ?


----------



## Heiko (2 Juli 2017)

Nein. Kann entweder direkt im Laden sein oder dann beim Freischalten. Das würde dann ggfs nicht persönlich kontrolliert


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2017)

Heiko schrieb:


> Kann entweder direkt im Laden sein oder dann beim Freischalten.


Ich tippe auf den Freischaltprozess. Von Aldi konnte man lesen, dass die eine Ausweiskontrolle an der Kasse nicht unterstützen. Bei den anderen Discountern dürfte das womöglich auch so sein. Bleibt also nur die Variante beim Freischalten.



Heiko schrieb:


> Das würde dann ggfs nicht persönlich kontrolliert


Immer mehr kommt neben Post-Ident das *Video-Ident* in Mode. >Hier< erklärts die Telekom.


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2017)

Post-Ident ist Humbug in dem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2017)

Heiko schrieb:


> Post-Ident ist Humbug in dem Zusammenhang.


Wieder mein Beispiel Congstar, die bieten beides zur Auswahl an.


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2017)

Aldi ist nur Vertriebspartner von E-Plus.





			
				Aldi talk schrieb:
			
		

> 2.2 E-Plus kann den Abschluss des Vertrags ablehnen, wenn ein schwerwiegender Grund vorliegt, z.B. der Kunde unrichtige Angaben macht, er Mitwirkungspflichten bei den durch EPS durchzuführenden gesetzlichen Legitimationsmaßnahmen gemäß § 111 TKG (Telekommunikationsgesetz) nicht nachkommt oder der begründete Verdacht besteht, dass der Kunde die Leistungen missbräuchlich zu nutzen beabsichtigt.


Wäre die nächste Frage, wie e-Plus die Legitimation durchführt.


----------



## ich bins nicht (12 Juli 2017)

So ein Zirkus wegen einer dösigen Simkarte. Als ob man eine Waffe registrieren will


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2017)

ich bins nicht schrieb:


> So ein Zirkus wegen einer dösigen Simkarte.


Es geht nicht um die SIM-Card, sondern die Möglichkeiten des Missbrauchs, die man mit einer Mobilfunknummer hat. Nur SIM-Card wäre zu kurz gedacht. Persönliche Mobilfunknummern etablieren sich immer mehr zu Identifikationsnachweisen, ähnlich der Steuernummer. Wenn ich mal orakeln darf, wird man in Zukunft z. B. keinen Personalausweis mehr brauchen, dessen Eigenschaften kann dann die Mobilfunknummer mit einer gechützten App übernehmen. Ach ja, die EC-Karte wird auch überflüssig.

Lass uns in 25 Jahren nochmal darüber plaudern.


----------



## johinos (13 Juli 2017)

https://www.teltarif.de/aldi-talk-prepaid-identifizierung-kasse-test/news/69193.html


----------

